# Paranoid Android ROM Update - cm-10-20120911-Experimental-d2att-M1



## vstanec3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok I recently installed Paranoid Android Rom that I found from Android Authority http://www.androidau...tag/sgh-i747/.� I did this before I installed Goo Manager

So I installed GOO Manager and this is great!! However it is telling me an update exists and it is cm-10-20120911-Experimental-d2att-M1

I know nothing about this new ROM and the wording "Experimental" doesn't make me feel comfortable since installing a completely new ROM is a lot of working getting the device back to functioning performance.

Any help on this suggested ROM? Is it going to require a complete Wipe?


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Better to wipe on ANY flash in my opinion. Though same base usually doesn't hurt dirty flashing. However in my years of flashing sometimes three a day I've safely found wiping several times in each data cache dalvick and even system I have been 100% flawless. If you have titanium backup pro you can batch install all your user apps and data. Dont play with system apps or data. Also there is an app or few in market to take ALL your apps and data and convert to update.zip. tb does this as well but I use seperate. So that said experimental is a good sign that the dev has some new mods to be tested. So backup and WIPE THAT THING DOWN..lol Peace.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vstanec3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok so Experimental means mods not completely tested. Don't fell like guinea pig so maybe I'll wait. Also buy Titanium Backup Pro not the free version and backup all user apps and data and its simple to reinstall. Then wipe everything Davick Cache and Complete Systems before installing new Rom regardless of how minor the updgrade.

Thanks


----------

